# What kind of amps and subs do we have here?



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Watching some old school rap videos and saw this in one of Ice Ts vids.

Before you get mesmerized by the booty, can you possibly identify those amplifiers and subs at 2:45?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXxC_rkF4P4


----------



## Hoye0017 (Mar 23, 2010)

Subs are either GS redline or cerwin vega. Amps, I thought fultron at first but they're not and I have no idea. The paint might be custom.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I was thinking GS as well for the woofers.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

maybe some early Zapcos but you are dead on with the subs.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 66efisteed (Jan 15, 2011)

G&S redline subs and G&S competition amps. c2000 or something like that.


----------



## wamba (Sep 24, 2012)

those are the ugly late model audio art amps


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

100% G&S redlines amps and subs


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

eisnerracing said:


> 100% G&S redlines amps and subs


This.


----------

